# Riders leaving their stuff behind



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Many riders leave scarves, hats, etc. behind in my car after the trip is completed. 

Is it legal for me to keep this stuff?


----------



## Bmw335d (Jan 19, 2015)

No. It's NOT LEGAL! Can't fathom anyone would want to keep something that it's not rightfully theirs!! Whenever I find an item left in my car, I take the liberty to drive back to where my clients were dropped off and respectfully return it back to him or her. It's the right thing to do and clients always appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Many riders leave scarves, hats, etc. behind in my car after the trip is completed.
> 
> Is it legal for me to keep this stuff?


Sell it on eBay


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's legal for you to keep. It's against Uber policy though. Your supposed to personally return it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

There is always the bin


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

That's why I hate that we can only call the last customer until the next accepted ping. 90% of found items turned up after I accepted the next ping leaving me no way to contact the pax except local support email. That's too S-L-O-W. I do try to look around after every ride, but left things tend to be under the seat or wedged into the back seat.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Many riders leave scarves, hats, etc. behind in my car after the trip is completed.
> 
> Is it legal for me to keep this stuff?


_Keep it. When you have enough sell it and recoup the money you lost ,due to the recent fare drops._


----------



## ALEAX (Jan 20, 2015)

I try to get out and look or say "make sure you have everything" to pax when they depart my vehicle. I don't even want to think about wasting my time with someones stuff.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bmw335d said:


> No. It's NOT LEGAL! Can't fathom anyone would want to keep something that it's not rightfully theirs!! Whenever I find an item left in my car, I take the liberty to drive back to where my clients were dropped off and respectfully return it back to him or her. It's the right thing to do and clients always appreciate your honesty.


ROFL!!! "Always appreciate your honesty". LOL These entitled pricks don't appreciate anything. They EXPECT it.
Don't keep it. Throw it away. THAT is legal. You have no LEGAL obligation to return anything that was lost.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

@Bmw335d It might be the right thing to do, but some of us are trying to work out here.

I e-mail in if the item is of value (i.e. phone/jewelry).
Shirts/accessories will hold onto for a couple days to see if I hear anything, then it is disposed of.

When reached by the customer, I let them know where they can find me (besides my residence), and they can show up there to retrieve.
Items of value that I do not hear back about go to the police station.

If they want me to go to them, I advise what my expected gratuity is to return said item (not as a punishment, but because of my travel expenses, and loss of revenue going out of my way). If they say its blackmail, or unjust, or not right, I advise which police station I will drop the item off at and all the best in retrieval.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> ... I advise which police station I will drop the item off at and all the best in retrieval.


How many times have you actually walked into a SE Florida police station with someones "valuables"? Down here the rider would have a better chance of retrieving them if you just told them the location of the trash bin. However it might be worth it to see the look on the cops face when you tell him/her you are a Fuber driver and someone left stuff in your car.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Just 1 time, worst ride I ever had left a cell phone behind.
Dropped it off a M.D. County station as "Found Property"



Former Yellow Driver said:


> Down here the rider would have a better chance of retrieving them if you just told them the location of the trash bin.


True Story, and all a part of the fun to motivate for a gratuity.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2015)

This "rich looking" dude left his wallet in the back seat of my truck. I looked inside, no money but his Bank of America debit card and gym club card was inside. I had already took another passenger when I realized the wallet was in the back seat, so there was no way to contact the owner. Because I'm sooooo nice, when I saw a Bank of America, I stopped in with the wallet, told the teller that I was an Uber driver and that passenger had left his debit card. She was so pleased and gave me the "honesty" speel and asked for my number in case the passenger wanted to thank me. Of course I gave her my number and left. This was 3 months ago and I'm still waiting for a thank you. No "thank you's," no tips, no gratitude!!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Many riders leave scarves, hats, etc. behind in my car after the trip is completed.
> 
> Is it legal for me to keep this stuff?


send an email to Uber that you have "name of person and trip number" their stuff, and Uber will contact them to call you, or email you. 
That's what i did when someone left an Iphone ( that was locked, so I couldn't answer the phone when someone called ) in my car.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Peaches said:


> This "rich looking" dude left his wallet in the back seat of my truck. I looked inside, no money but his Bank of America debit card and gym club card was inside. I had already took another passenger when I realized the wallet was in the back seat, so there was no way to contact the owner. Because I'm sooooo nice, when I saw a Bank of America, I stopped in with the wallet, told the teller that I was an Uber driver and that passenger had left his debit card. She was so pleased and gave me the "honesty" speel and asked for my number in case the passenger wanted to thank me. Of course I gave her my number and left. This was 3 months ago and I'm still waiting for a thank you. No "thank you's," no tips, no gratitude!!!!


________
Next time just drop it in the maul box


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> ROFL!!! "Always appreciate your honesty". LOL These entitled pricks don't appreciate anything. They EXPECT it.
> Don't keep it. Throw it away. THAT is legal. You have no LEGAL obligation to return anything that was lost.


I'm with you on that. These ungrateful, rude, presumptuous entitled shits, excuse me...PAX could care less. I'm going to waste my gasoline driving back to their place? Please..


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

L


BlkGeep said:


> It's legal for you to keep. It's against Uber policy though. Your supposed to personally return it.


--------
Yeah and how am I supposed to remember whose stuff it was/is?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

What? Am I your dad? Figure it out hommie. I check my vehicle after every pax, don't have your problems son. You asked, I answered, act like it's my policy.


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

Someone left some really cool Dodger Stadium socks in my car after picking them up from a game. I droppped them off at a Target store so I have no idea where they even live. I let Uber know and it has been over a week now. They havent contacted me. How long am I expected to hang on to these $25 socks....lol. The minute I decide to get rid of them...I swear they will call for them. The girls were really nice and I would have been happy to mail them if they paypaled me the postage. What to do?


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

I only return wallets, glasses and keys. I learned to deny they left sunglasses, scarfs, belts, jackets, and other accessories when riders call me.

Some of them can be very difficult to arrange a return. Others are demanding on a certain place or time. I do not care about Uber/Lyft policies.

I have a close friend that was contacted by the rider on the next day. One of the friends of the Uber account holder left a dead phone in his car. The rider insisted and offer a $50 cash tip drove about 70 miles round trip to return the phone to her. He did not want to drive that far, he was not working on that day, he offered to mail it. He drop the phone at the place she arrange. He received the $50 tip from her. A few hours later he got deactivated for a few days for "asking" for money to return her phone. The rider complained.


----------



## mjkeverett (Jul 29, 2016)

I had a pax the other day who first, entered the wrong destination address, thereby prolonging the magic by about 10 minutes. It was also my first run with Google maps instead of the uber navigation that I was at least used to, and let me tell you what a spectacular poop-show that was. Needless to say, this was not my most favorite driving experience. Then, just as I was about to go back online at my favorite fishing spot, I get a call from him asking if he left his passport, which of course he did. Given that I'm still new to uber, every weird scenario is the first time I've dealt with that particular issue in my whole entire life, and that seems to mean that I inevitably handle said situation wrong. I turned around, drove back to the hotel where I left him, 15 minutes away and returned his passport to him. During a surge. Without a passenger. Naturally, afterwards I thought about the fact that I dropped him at a hotel in the morning hours, which meant he wasn't traveling that day. He could have waited an hour.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> ROFL!!! "Always appreciate your honesty". LOL These entitled pricks don't appreciate anything. They EXPECT it.
> Don't keep it. Throw it away. THAT is legal. You have no LEGAL obligation to return anything that was lost.


That's exactly what I did...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-no-tipping-behavior-is-about-to-be-a-two-way-street.93952/


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

The first time I had this happen was New Year's Eve last year, when someone left a phone in my car. I did everything possible to get it back to him.

You're wondering why I'd bend over backwards? Because he had already tipped me $20 on a $13 fare.

I have found an umbrella from a ride in the next state, and a $5 window blind where the pax had a bunch of them that they were apparently returning to the store, that I didn't worry about. As for phones and keys, I usually try to return them at the end of my shift if it's not insane for me to do so. I once had a pax find a wallet that was apparently left by the previous pax, and I had dropped him off at his house, and it was a slow time of night and not that far out of my way.

I figure that a phone, once someone knows it's missing, they can call it, they know it's found, the world won't end if it takes 12-24 hours to get it back. A wallet you have no idea where it was. And if I've dropped someone off at a bar, I make no assumption they'll still be there when I get there.


----------

